# Hawaii Reviews for September 2009



## billhall (Sep 5, 2009)

Reviews - September 2009


----------



## billhall (Sep 6, 2009)

*Kona Billfisher, Big Island, 8/15/2009*

*New Review *


Kona Billfisher 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 6, 2009)

*Royal Kuhio, Oahu, 8/15/09*

*New Review *


Royal Kuhio 
Reviewer:  Yvonne & David Bennett​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 13, 2009)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 7/15/09*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 20, 2009)

*Kahana Villa Vacation Club, Maui, 7/4/09*

*New Review *


Kahana Villa Vacation Club 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 20, 2009)

*Maui Sunset, Maui*

*New Review *


Maui Sunset 
Reviewer:  Catherine & David Davignon​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 20, 2009)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 1/17/09*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:  Richard & Gwendolyn Gonzalez-Hogan​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 26, 2009)

*Kona Coast Resort I, Big Island, 8/1/09*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort I 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 26, 2009)

*Alii Kai Resort , Kauai, 8/9/09*

*New Review *


Alii Kai Resort  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 26, 2009)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 8/28/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club  
Reviewer:  William J. Straunch​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 26, 2009)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 8/30/09*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort  
Reviewer:  Karen Block​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## wilma (Sep 28, 2009)

billhall said:


> *New Review *
> 
> 
> Hanalei Bay Resort
> ...




Couldn't find this review??


----------

